# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson, 'Neighbours')

## Perdita

Paul Robinson has had something of a rollercoaster year after losing his memory, his shares in Lassiters and girlfriend Rebecca. Still, landing the role as editor of Erinsborough News should keep him occupied for at least two weeks... With filming winding down for the Christmas break and Stefan Dennis preparing his beach bag to spend the festive season by the sea, we gave the actor a ring to see how life is for the ever-popular Paul Robinson.

The year's big storyline for Paul was his memory loss. Is he a changed man?
"Yes he is, he's changed back to where he was 18 odd years ago. What he has become is the same Paul he was back then when he was a very ambitious young entrepreneur with Lassiters and Robinson Corporation. But the difference now is that he is older and wiser and therefore a lot more shrewd and a lot more careful. Post brain tumour, he is no longer evil, more ruthless than evil. Ruthless with a conscience and emotion."

There are occasional hints that he may return to his old ways. Is that fair to say?
"Oh yeah! I like to keep that boiling under the surface so that the audience will always think 'what is he up to next?'. You never quite know if he will burst out into Mr. Evil or stay as the character he is at the moment. Alan Fletcher (Karl) keeps it alive as well, by always looking out the corner of his eye and thinking 'I just don't trust you!'"

He's not been left with many allies on the street. Who would stand by him?
"Elle would definitely be the one to stand by him. Not Rebecca at the moment as they are not together. But definitely Elle. As much as all the terrible things they have done to each other, they are blood, so she is the one who cares most in the world about him. Otherwise, someone left of centre, like Toadie or Harold if he was still there, just because of the history."

Even after trying to strangle him?
"That was a moment of insanity on Harold's side - Paul was indirectly responsible for killing his family. If Harold had strangled Paul and killed him, he would have gotten off a murder rap because he could plead insanity."

What are the chances of Paul and Rebecca getting back together?
"Right at the moment, as we speak, absolutely zilcho! None at all, b*gger all! But that doesn't mean that next week they wont be together. I'm not allowed to divulge too much, but I have been in constant contact with the writers recently about the storyline. Its an ongoing thing and its going to take a lot of little windy turns along the road."

How might their relationship develop?
"I want to see Paul and Rebecca be like Ange and Dirty Den. I think Rebecca is capable of that. She plays a fiery character and is a very strong. Paul needs somebody who is absolutely there for him and adores him, but will take no s**t from him and stand up and fight as hard as she does."

Paul has had quite a history with the women, hasn't he?
"When he was Mr. Evil, the women were just toys. The Lynne story was quite sincere, but he had the good sense on the day of the wedding to tell her that he was no good. So he obviously cared about Lynne, but then she came back and haunted him."

Which relationship was the most fiery?
"The Paul and Izzy relationship was fantastic, it was very popular. Izzy was an interesting character because she was very emotional and insecure. That's what drove her evil ways. She had a bit of a soulmate in Paul, but it couldn't work in the end because they would just destroy each other."

Do you get the same sort of attention from the ladies as Paul in real life?
"Yes and no, as I've got older it has died down a bit. It was manic 15 years ago - a lot of female adulation happening there. These days its a bit more gentle, probably as I attract the 30-somethings now who are a little cooler and more sedate. Saying that, I am doing music gigs again and I was at a show the other night and the place was filled with 18 to 25-year-olds screaming. I thought that's not so bad. If I was single, man oh man!!"

There are rumours going round you may be leaving. How true are these?
"I don't have any plans to leave in the foreseeable future. I'm very happy working on the show and I know it sounds clichÃ©d, but Paul really is a multi-dimensional character to play and I have so much fun with him. I enjoy the fact I have a full-time job but would like to try other things alongside Neighbours. I'd love to be able to a film or another show every year to satisfy my thirst as an actor."

Neighbours airs weekdays on Five at 5.30pm and is repeated on Fiver at 7pm

----------


## alan45

Neighbours legend Paul Robinson receives a setback on UK screens next week as Susan Kennedy learns of his dastardly plan to oust her as the newspaper's editor.

Paul has been scheming to take control back at the paper for the past few weeks, but with shrewd Susan (Jackie Woodburne) able to stay one step ahead of him, he's gutted to realise that all of his recent plotting has come to nothing.

Soon afterwards, Paul also reaches the end of his tether with his girlfriend and PR consultant Zoe Alexander (Simmone Jade Mackinnon), deciding to end their relationship as he feels she is getting too involved with his family.

However, realising that his niece Sophie won't be pleased with the break-up, Paul makes the mistake of lying to her by claiming that Zoe initiated the split…

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stefan Dennis, who plays Paul, to hear more about his character's big week and where things are heading for him in the coming months.

Why does Paul's scheme against Susan go so wrong?
"He asks his new publicist Zoe to organise a lunch with advertisers while Susan is away, and stipulates that the deals are only valid if he is in the editor's chair. Summer finds out and lets Susan in on the plan. It all unravels from there…"

How does Paul react to his plan failing? And what does Susan say?
"Well, this is a situation which seems to be out of his control and he certainly isn't used to this, so he doesn't like it one bit! He is struggling to remain patient and focused.

"As for Susan, she isn't one for holding back and lets Paul have it when she returns. Understandably, she is furious."

Do you think Paul will give up on his ambitions to reclaim the editor's chair now?
"Paul never gives up!"

We also see that Paul is getting fed up with Zoe seeming to interfere in his family's lives. Would you say Zoe is overstepping the mark, or is Paul just being irritable?
"That's an interesting one, because from the outside she doesn't really do anything that I think you would call interfering. I think in this case, because everything is sort of falling apart with his control over the paper and his family, he can see Zoe having some influence over Sophie - and he doesn't like it."

How does Zoe react when Paul bites the bullet and finally dumps her?
"I think she is stunned, because again she didn't really do anything that was so wrong. She's a beautiful woman, very successful and Paul has just dismissed her."

Paul tells Sophie that Zoe dumped him, but it doesn't take long for her to discover the truth… Is she angry?
"Well, I guess the last thing anyone wants is to be lied to, particularly by your uncle, so Sophie is not happy with Paul painting Zoe as the bad guy." 

These are Zoe's final scenes as her guest stint comes to an end. Did you enjoy working with Simmone?
"It was an absolute pleasure working with Simmone - we had a lot of fun."

With Rebecca and Lyn out of the picture and no signs of Gail returning, would you like Paul to have a long-term love interest again anytime soon?
"I actually like Paul the playboy! He had his heart shattered by Rebecca, and that's toughened him up even more. I think it will be a while before you see him settling into another relationship, if he ever does."

How do you feel about having Patrick Harvey back on set at the moment?
"It's terrific - it's like he never left the show! He has slipped right back in."

Connor's exit in 2006 was quite a mysterious one, all involving Paul's son Robert. Do you think viewers' questions will be answered at last when Connor returns?
"He comes back for a whole lot of personal reasons which will make sense to fans…"

Here in the UK, we also have the big car crash episodes to look forward to soon. What can we expect from this huge storyline?
"The fabulous thing about it is the plethora of stories that evolve from these events. Andrew will certainly experience a drastic change in his life as a result of the accident and this will definitely impact on Paul, and you may even see a softer side for an episode or two… not long though!"

We've heard that Paul is going to be quite ruthless towards Chris as he blames him for the crash…
"Yes, it's typical Paul - someone has to pay and he decides that Chris should take all of the blame before he knows the full story."


With Ajay living on the street, are you enjoying Paul having a new rival?
"Definitely - I enjoy it when Paul is toying with someone, and at the moment it's Ajay. It also provides some light relief because not all situations are high drama - Paul's pettiness can add a lot of humour to the story."

The forums are full of speculation about a possible Paul and Priya affair. Do you think that's a possibility?
"These are two of the most unlikely people to have an affair, which is precisely why it's definitely worth watching!"

Can you give us any final hints on what you're filming at the moment?
"A lot of very intense scenes as a result of Paul's actions on those around him. Let's just say, in the coming months you'll see Paul Robinson on his worst behaviour in a long time…"

----------

homeawayjsk (31-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

Neighbours legend Paul Robinson receives a setback on UK screens next week as Susan Kennedy learns of his dastardly plan to oust her as the newspaper's editor.

Paul has been scheming to take control back at the paper for the past few weeks, but with shrewd Susan (Jackie Woodburne) able to stay one step ahead of him, he's gutted to realise that all of his recent plotting has come to nothing.

Soon afterwards, Paul also reaches the end of his tether with his girlfriend and PR consultant Zoe Alexander (Simmone Jade Mackinnon), deciding to end their relationship as he feels she is getting too involved with his family.

However, realising that his niece Sophie won't be pleased with the break-up, Paul makes the mistake of lying to her by claiming that Zoe initiated the splitâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stefan Dennis, who plays Paul, to hear more about his character's big week and where things are heading for him in the coming months.

Why does Paul's scheme against Susan go so wrong?
"He asks his new publicist Zoe to organise a lunch with advertisers while Susan is away, and stipulates that the deals are only valid if he is in the editor's chair. Summer finds out and lets Susan in on the plan. It all unravels from thereâ¦"

How does Paul react to his plan failing? And what does Susan say?
"Well, this is a situation which seems to be out of his control and he certainly isn't used to this, so he doesn't like it one bit! He is struggling to remain patient and focused.

"As for Susan, she isn't one for holding back and lets Paul have it when she returns. Understandably, she is furious."

Do you think Paul will give up on his ambitions to reclaim the editor's chair now?
"Paul never gives up!"

We also see that Paul is getting fed up with Zoe seeming to interfere in his family's lives. Would you say Zoe is overstepping the mark, or is Paul just being irritable?
"That's an interesting one, because from the outside she doesn't really do anything that I think you would call interfering. I think in this case, because everything is sort of falling apart with his control over the paper and his family, he can see Zoe having some influence over Sophie - and he doesn't like it."

How does Zoe react when Paul bites the bullet and finally dumps her?
"I think she is stunned, because again she didn't really do anything that was so wrong. She's a beautiful woman, very successful and Paul has just dismissed her."

Paul tells Sophie that Zoe dumped him, but it doesn't take long for her to discover the truthâ¦ Is she angry?
"Well, I guess the last thing anyone wants is to be lied to, particularly by your uncle, so Sophie is not happy with Paul painting Zoe as the bad guy." 

These are Zoe's final scenes as her guest stint comes to an end. Did you enjoy working with Simmone?
"It was an absolute pleasure working with Simmone - we had a lot of fun."

With Rebecca and Lyn out of the picture and no signs of Gail returning, would you like Paul to have a long-term love interest again anytime soon?
"I actually like Paul the playboy! He had his heart shattered by Rebecca, and that's toughened him up even more. I think it will be a while before you see him settling into another relationship, if he ever does."

How do you feel about having Patrick Harvey back on set at the moment?
"It's terrific - it's like he never left the show! He has slipped right back in."

Connor's exit in 2006 was quite a mysterious one, all involving Paul's son Robert. Do you think viewers' questions will be answered at last when Connor returns?
"He comes back for a whole lot of personal reasons which will make sense to fansâ¦"

Here in the UK, we also have the big car crash episodes to look forward to soon. What can we expect from this huge storyline?
"The fabulous thing about it is the plethora of stories that evolve from these events. Andrew will certainly experience a drastic change in his life as a result of the accident and this will definitely impact on Paul, and you may even see a softer side for an episode or twoâ¦ not long though!"

We've heard that Paul is going to be quite ruthless towards Chris as he blames him for the crashâ¦
"Yes, it's typical Paul - someone has to pay and he decides that Chris should take all of the blame before he knows the full story."


With Ajay living on the street, are you enjoying Paul having a new rival?
"Definitely - I enjoy it when Paul is toying with someone, and at the moment it's Ajay. It also provides some light relief because not all situations are high drama - Paul's pettiness can add a lot of humour to the story."

The forums are full of speculation about a possible Paul and Priya affair. Do you think that's a possibility?
"These are two of the most unlikely people to have an affair, which is precisely why it's definitely worth watching!"

Can you give us any final hints on what you're filming at the moment?
"A lot of very intense scenes as a result of Paul's actions on those around him. Let's just say, in the coming months you'll see Paul Robinson on his worst behaviour in a long timeâ¦"

----------

homeawayjsk (31-08-2012)

----------


## homeawayjsk

At last...looking forward to the Mr bad guy in action and hope some interesting stories with Priya and Paul...

----------


## kayuqtuq

Connor's coming back?

----------


## Perdita

> Connor's coming back?


Yes, he is  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...=Connor+leaves

----------


## Perdita

> Connor's coming back?


Yes, he is  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...=Connor+leaves

----------


## N.Fan

Neighbours wouldn't be as good without Paul in it.

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2012)

----------


## homeawayjsk

True.  well said...

----------


## Perdita

Stefan Dennis has revealed that he wasn't initially interested in being in the soap.

Dennis, who first joined the show in 1985 as Paul Robinson, has admitted that he was more keen on pursuing a film role. 

"I didn't even want to do Neighbours. I was up for a film at the same time and was so desperate to get the role in that", he revealed to Inside Soap.

"I wasn't interested when my agent also put me forward for the Neighbours audition. I literally turned up on my push-bike looking a mess, but because I was so relaxed and didn't really care, I obviously read well, because I got the part!

"At that point, I signed on for a six-month contract and didn't think the show would last any longer than that. The irony is the film was the biggest ever box-office flop, whilst Neighbours turned out to be totally brilliant."

Dennis also revealed that it has taken him a while to feel comfortable with his alter ego's 'villain' image.

"I enjoy it now, but for ages I really fought being typecast as a bad guy. In fact, that is why I left the show all those years ago and came back to the UK. 

"But in hindsight, I'm enormously pleased with the way things have turned out. I wouldn't be here now if it wasn't for Paul being so shady."

The actor also admitted that he would never rule out leaving Neighbours for fellow Australian soap Home and Away.

Dennis said: "Why not? I'm an actor after all. I don't think the producers of Neighbours would be very happy about it, but never say never."

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2013), homeawayjsk (25-04-2013)

----------


## ps21aj

Does Paul leave or doesn't he come back?

----------


## Vikki

From looking at the future spoilers I think he does return

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh Paul, I feel so sorry for him  and angry that the real culprit is getting away with it


Don't worry, I'm sure everything will work itself out eventually.  :Smile:

----------

Summer8 (28-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> Don't worry, I'm sure everything will work itself out eventually.


Hopefully  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

SPOILERS from soaplife (there were loads but these are the main ones)

❗️Paul goes on the run before being put on trial, where some new information comes to light

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Vikki (18-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> SPOILERS from soaplife (there were loads but these are the main ones)
> 
> ❗️Paul goes on the run before being put on trial, where some new information comes to light


I wonder what the new information will be, hopefully the truth  :Smile:

----------


## gmay12

In Daily Star Sunday last week:

Paul Robinson agrees to plead guilty to causing the blast that claimed the lives of Josh Willis and his granddad Doug.

In a dramatic twist, Toadie Rebecchi persuades him to admit to the crime after taking on his case.

When they get to court everyone gets a shock - especially Toadie - when Paul goes back on his word and denies all the charges.

A source said: 'When Paul sees Terese Willis looking at him, he simply can't say he killed her son, so he pleads not guilty. It throws the court into disarray'.

----------

Vikki (19-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has dropped some huge clues about what is coming up for his character Paul Robinson, confirming that he will cross paths with Sheila's son Gary in prison.

It has already been confirmed that wayward Gary will be returning to the show, and his comeback is set to involve Paul - who will be sent to prison after being found guilty of causing the Lassiters explosion.

Although Paul has been desperately trying to prove his innocence, his world will fall apart in court when he is found guilty of the crime.

"He is found guilty and he goes to prison," Dennis told All About Soap. "It's a fairly harrowing moment for Paul, and I pulled out all the emotional stops for those scenes.

"You've got to remember that Paul has been in jail before, and there is no way he wants to go back there because he remembers how horrible it is. More importantly, he really doesn't want to be locked up for a crime he didn't commit.

"Jail is almost as bad for Paul as it would be for a cop: there are a lot of people inside who've got beef with him, and none of them have forgotten it."

It looks like Paul is facing a very bleak future but he will be given a lifeline when he befriends Gary - who is also serving time in the same prison.

"He meets Gary Canning, Sheila's son, and how that comes about is a bit of a surprise," Dennis added.

"I won't give too much away, but Gary almost becomes Paul's saviour in prison. He knows the ropes, so Paul looks to Gary for protection. Is he genuinely going to help Paul? You'll have to wait and see."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), Pantherboy (01-06-2016), Vikki (01-06-2016)

----------


## Vikki

The first part of the Q and A with Stefan and Rebekah in now on YouTube  :Smile:  very funny

----------


## Dazzle

*Neighbours star Stefan Dennis on Paul's prison drama - and which classic characters he'd bring back*

*We speak to the Ramsay Street stalwart about his career on the Australian soap*



So, Paul Robinson is behind bars - falsely convicted of a crime he didn't commit. Yes, Erinsborough's most unscrupulous resident is now been given a 14-year sentence despite being - for a change - wholly innocent. But what will life in prison be like? Here's actor Stefan Dennis discussing the drama ahead and revealing why he still gets a kick out of playing Paul...

*So, how is Paul going to cope with jail?*
He doesnât have a pleasant time at all. Paul becomes a marked man and is told to cough up some dollars if he wants protection. He meets up with Gary Canning who, you have to remember, is in prison because of Paul. So thatâs kind of a strange alliance. But Garyâs able to protect Paul, or so he thinks.

Coming up, youâll see Paul get terribly badly beaten and Terese ends up visiting him in hospital. But he tells her that he cannot forgive her for what she did â and so we witness the end of the relationship between Terese and Paul. Or so weâre led to believeâ¦



*Are we going to be surprised when we find out who is actually responsible for the hotel explosion?*
It was certainly a surprise for me. It came a bit out of the blue â I didnât expect it to be this person. There have been some great guesses from the fans: somebody thought that Robert Robinson had escaped and was responsible! But Iâm not going to tell you who did it.

*What reaction do you get from the fans these days?*
Everythingâs died down a little bit now. Neighbours has been going on so long - weâve just clocked over 31 years. So people are more relaxed now. Itâs not like the hysteria of the 1980s.

I can walk down the street, but people will still want a selfie or an autograph. Itâs more usual for them to ask for a photograph these days because everyone has a camera in their hands. Which is good because it takes less time!



*What advice would you give to the young Stefan Dennis who was just starting out on Neighbours in 1985?*
I would still say to enjoy it as much as I did, but to treat it more like a business. I wouldnât have been such a larrikin and have pissed things up against a wall so much, particularly with my music career.

*Do you regret the singing?*
No, I donât have regrets. Iâve come through all that and Iâve got a beautiful family and a lovely existence in Melbourne and Iâm still doing a job that I love. How can you have regrets when you had a great time doing a show thatâs still successful? I couldnât possibly regret that.

*When is Neighbours at its best â when itâs doing the big stunts or concentrating on family drama?*
When thereâs a big explosive storyline, thereâs lots of work to be done. And I donât like having to get up too early! But, seriously, I enjoy it. The beauty of working on an ongoing serial is that you get unexpected stuff thrown at you all the time.

And it makes me laugh when fellow thespians, who donât think Iâve got a real acting job, say that I must be bored playing the same character. And I reply that, no, Iâm not. Iâve had the privilege of being able to evolve Paul as a character and do something different every single day.

Stage work is incredible, but you are playing the same part night after night. Here on Neighbours, itâs a very fast-moving environment. We get nil time to prepare, so we have to work really hard as actors. So anyone who says that weâre not real actors needs to pull their head in or get a job on a soap to see how difficult it is.

*So you think that thereâs a snobbery towards actors on soaps?*
Well, the funny thing is that I get the last laugh. When I was younger and starting out at Neighbours, a well-known actor who shall remain nameless, said to me, âone day, youâll get a real acting job rather than playing around on a soapâ. The irony is that this actor would now crawl over broken glass to get a gig on Neighbours.

*Do you feel like the showâs elder statesman?*
No! Iâm still young 'Steffy' in the corridors at work. Well, not so young anymore. But, really, Iâm just one of the gang. None of us who have been there for a long time â Alan Fletcher, Jackie Woodburne and Ryan Moloney â think of ourselves in that way. We just go to work and have a great time with our colleagues.



*Did you feel that it was a shame that Daniel had to leave in order to give Imogen a happy ending?*
Well, I loved working with Tim Phillipps â we built up a really good relationship. But hopefully there is a chance that he could come back to the showâ¦

*Are there any other characters that youâd like to bring back?*
Iâd like to see Elle Robinson return, with Pippa Black reprising the role. It was a really wonderful relationship between Paul and his daughter. It would be good to have Izzy come back â Natalie [Bassingthwaighte] and I used to have outrageous fun working together. And Iâd love to see Joe Mangel make a reappearance. He was great.

*Do you like it when Neighbours gets nostalgic?*
I love it. It was me that campaigned to get Des Clarke back for the 30th anniversary. That was a really good moment for Paul Keane and I â heâd been through the wringer and the two of us hadnât seen each other for 20 years. And itâs always lovely having Melissa Bell back as Lucy. Sheâs become a returning character and sheâll be back soon, actually. Lucy is, of course, now the CEO of Lassiterâs Worldwide, so Paulâs little sister has done very well for herself.



*And are there any more stunts coming up?*
Yes, we filmed the hotel explosion before Christmas, so that storyline has now been well and truly put to bed. Weâre about start filming an extremely big story that will be quite shocking, but in a different way to that previous stunt. And itâll be a high stakes situation for one very well-loved character...

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...hed-bring-back

----------

Pantherboy (09-06-2016), Perdita (10-06-2016), Vikki (09-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Stefan Dennis is set a role in Coronation Street, if the famous Australian actor gets his way.

The Neighbours star - who is known for playing bad boy Paul Robinson in the Australian soap - is open to the idea of ditching life Down Under and heading across to the UK if bosses of the ITV programme were to offer him a part.

Speaking to BANG Showbiz, he said: "If my manager told me there was a role in the UK, I'd say, 'I'm ready, I'm here. Hey Coronation Street, I'll do that.' "

But the 57-year-old actor has admitted he'd prefer a part that is completely different to his nasty alter-ego in Neighbours.

He explained: "I don't particularly want to play a nice character but if it was an on-going show I would want to play something that is vastly different to Paul.

"But I always say to my agent, 'Put me up for something but please don't put me up for another Paul Robinson character, make sure it's something wildly different.' I always maintain that the day I get cast as a crippled 80-year- old woman in a wheelchair is the day that I've made it."

And, although he's spent most of his life in Australia, Stefan - who came across to the UK during his 11-year hiatus from Neighbours - believes he'll have no trouble picking up the Northern accent if he were to score a gig in 'Corrie'.

He added: "My dad was English and we were always brought up to speak quite well. With acting, as well, you learn to speak properly in acting as well. Sometimes when I get bit lazy and a bit tired I get a bit more Australian I think. But I'm an actor so I can turn on any accent, a common one or the American accent or dialect so you adapt to anything."

_Mirror.co.uk_

----------

badirene (13-06-2016), Dazzle (10-06-2016), lizann (11-06-2016), MellBee (05-11-2018), Pantherboy (11-06-2016), tammyy2j (12-06-2016), tuckec01 (11-06-2016), Vikki (11-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

i could see him as a baldwin on corrie

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Stefan Dennis is too good for Corrie!

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours welcomes back Scott and Charlene's daughter Madison Robinson next week as her uncle Paul launches another dastardly plan.
Paul is currently in prison after being wrongly blamed for causing the Lassiters explosion, but the good news is that he'll be released once the true culprit is finally exposed in dramatic scenes.
Once Paul is a free man again, he doesn't waste much time before returning to his old tricks as he becomes determined to get his life back on track.
First on Paul's agenda is to secure his share of the motel back, promising to pay Steph Scully $50,000 if she gives it back to him.
Next on Paul's to-do list is organising a tell-all interview with a trainee reporter from the West Waratah Star.
While it may seem like Paul wants to restore his reputation with the newspaper chat, it soon becomes clear that he has a hidden agenda when he gets hold of the journalist's login details for work.
After hacking into the Star's online database, Paul changes the story into a highly defamatory piece about him and then negotiates with the editor to secure a cheque for $50,000 compensation.
With the journalist also fired thanks to Paul's sabotage, the schemer manages to get Madison brought into the paper as a replacement and she is overjoyed to have the opportunity. Will Madison be a success in her new role?


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), Pantherboy (13-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016), tuckec01 (13-06-2016), Vikki (13-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article: 

Alan Dale who played Paul Robinson's dad, Jim, has made a visit back to the Neighbours set, 25 years after Jim Robinson died.


*Alan Dale returns to the Neighbours set 25 years after Jim Robinson's death.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...stefan-dennis/

Hollywood is full of ex-Neighbours stars who have gone international, including Kylie Minogue, Guy Pearce, Margot Robbie and of course Alan Dale.

Alan played Jim Robinson from 1985 to 1993 but didn't leave the show on the best terms, and hasn't been shy about making his opinion known in the years since.

But he seems to have put all that behind him with a visit to the set and a selfie with his former on-screen son.

Stefan Dennis played Paul Robinson during Alan's run, and while he left around the same time in the early '90s, Paul returned almost 15 years ago and is still going strong.

https://twitter.com/dendale/status/9...efan-dennis%2F

"Father and son back together st the pub. Same same but slightly older... the pub's held up pretty well don't you think? #Neighbours # Dynasty," Stefan said.

And Alan posted the same snap on his own Twitter feed with a similar caption: "Back on set at 'Neighbours' with Stef after 25 years away.#Neighbours, #Dynasty."

He'd previously shared a picture of the two of them plus Stefan's wife Gail at a Victoria winery.

https://twitter.com/RealAlanDale/sta...efan-dennis%2F

It's a bit of a surprise to see Alan on that Erinsborough set, given how vocal he's been about the show since he fell out with a producer way back when.

"It was sweet and the people I worked with were sweet, most of them," Alan said in 2008 of his time on Neighbours.

"But the producers were greedy and nasty. There are many examples of the things these people did and, as far as I know, are still doing.

https://youtu.be/2yATh1D-3u8

"When you live in a country where there is not much else to do as an actor, there isn't much choice but to put up with it. But I used to fight them all the time, which is one of the reasons we parted company."

And even a couple of years ago Alan still hadn't quite let it go despite all his success in the years since, saying: "I'm happy to be out of it - look at my career."

Even if his visit does suggest he's beginning to let things slide, it'll be tricky for Jim Robinson to return, as the character died of a heart attack.

----------

MellBee (29-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digitalspy article:


*Neighbours reveals a surprising new love interest for Paul Robinson
Does this provide new hope for Leo and Terese?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...davies-smythe/

Neighbours fans will see Paul Robinson strike up a surprising romantic connection with Karl Kennedy's long-lost sister next week.

The Aussie soap is about to introduce Magda Szubanski in the role of Jemima Davies-Smythe, the eccentric celebrant who marries David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan this week.

Jemima is also the half-sibling of Karl and starts getting to know him over the next few days, despite previously rejecting him when he tried to make contact.

When Jemima starts acting in a highly suspicious manner â including constantly freeloading from Karl â Susan fears the worst and is determined to find out what she's really up to.

Sadly for Susan, she gets nowhere with her detective work and it's Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) who gets in there first by discovering Jemima's mysterious secret.

The following day, Susan is stunned to hear that Jemima has arranged a lunch date with Paul and worries that she's now planning to milk him for his money too.

Jemima is outraged to hear Susan badmouthing her to Paul and reports straight back to Karl, who warns his wife to back off and give his sister a chance.

Meanwhile, Paul's son Leo Tanaka is delighted when he hears that Paul's lunch with Jemima is a proper date.

Leo approaches Terese Willis and points out that the main obstacle standing in the way of their relationship might no longer be an issue, if Paul is moving on.

Leo reckons there's nothing stopping them from being together, but how will Terese respond?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (03-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours bad boy Paul Robinson to use Chloe Brennan as a weapon in the battle for Lassiters
Will Terese and Pierce be outsmarted?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...assiters-plan/

Neighbours schemer Paul Robinson is forced to use ruthless tactics to stay in control at Lassiters next week.

Paul's future at the business comes under serious threat when Terese Willis teams up with Pierce Greyson with a sneaky plan to oust him.

Early next week, Terese and Pierce approach Paul (Stefan Dennis) with an offer to buy him out of the hotel.

Knowing that he won't agree willingly, the duo put pressure on Paul by threatening to scare off his Robinson Pines investors if he doesn't agree.

An unimpressed Paul doesn't take Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) and Pierce (Tim Robards) too seriously at first, but when a vital investor later pulls out, he realises that he might have to give into their demands after all.

As Paul mulls over a possible sale, he's thrown a possible lifeline when he stumbles across a clue to Pierce's recent relationship arrangement with Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly).

The trouble starts when Yashvi Rebecchi finds out about the agreement that Chloe has with Pierce. This forces Chloe to give the interfering teenager one of the expensive rings that Pierce gifted her with, buying her silence.

Yashvi isn't sure what to do with the ring, but eventually settles on the idea of selling it to Paul â knowing that he's unlikely to ask too many questions about where it came from.

Recognising the piece of jewellery as Chloe's ring, Paul agrees to take it off Yashvi's hands in exchange for a full explanation.

Once Paul knows that Chloe received the ring from Pierce, he hopes that his luck is starting to change â recognising this as the clue to something he can use as leverage.

As Paul pieces together what's really going on between Pierce and Chloe, he figures out a way to keep his hotel after all. Are Pierce and Terese in for a nasty shock?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, November 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (05-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson makes a major decision over his family's future
Will Jane's arrival spark a positive change?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...mily-decision/

Neighbours bad boy Paul Robinson will finally make peace with his family after weeks of tension.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) has been making his loved ones' lives a misery recently, unable to accept his daughter Amy's relationship with Gary Canning and his son Leo's romance with Terese Willis.

As we've recently revealed, Paul's family even hatch a plan to bring Jane Harris (Annie Jones) back to Erinsborough, hoping to distract him from his vengeful behaviour for a while.

The plan works when a tentative relationship begins between Paul and Jane, but Terese can't help feeling guilty for using Jane like this.

Terese eventually confesses to Jane that she was never really invited back to Erinsborough 'on business' â they just wanted to curb Paul's vindictive behaviour.

Upset by what she's hearing, Jane vows to leave Erinsborough rather than continue to be a pawn in their games.

When Paul discovers that Jane is ready to pack her bags, he begs her to stay but struggles to win her round.

In the end, Jane agrees to stay on the condition that Paul builds bridges with his kids and she even organises a family meeting to set the ball rolling.

After everyone is honest about their feelings and Paul reluctantly gives his blessing to his children's relationships, the extended Robinson family commit to moving forward. Has peace finally broken out?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, December 3 and Tuesday, December 4 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (26-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week). Not a spoiler, but a bit of fun for those who remember Guy Pearce as character Mike Young back in the 1980's (watch the video of Stefan Dennis' reply):


*Neighbours' Guy Pearce and Stefan Dennis in hilarious Twitter 'feud'
You can take the boy out of Ramsay Streetâ¦*

He starred as the swoon-worthy Mike Young on Neighbours for just four years back in the 1980s, but it seems Guy Pearce never really left Ramsay Street...â¦â¦â¦â¦.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ter-feud-52758



and the Digital Spy article:

*Former Neighbours star Guy Pearce is challenged to return and fight for Jane Harris
"How come my mullet's just started to grow back again?"*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...t-jane-harris/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article with Paul Robinson featuring in Neighbours Christmas trailer video:


*Neighbours teases dark Paul Robinson killer twist in its Christmas trailer
While Bea Nilsson faces drama of her own.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...r-bea-nilsson/

Now that Neighbours has become a full-time soap, that means we're finally getting a Christmas Day episode.

And it looks like the Australians are taking a page out of the EastEnders book of grim and gritty festive specials, if this trailer is anything to go by.

In the promo clip, we see Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) desperately digging up a dead body. Has he killed someone? He's not entirely sure himself, and needs to know the truth.

As if he hasn't got enough on his plate, he then turns around at the end of the trailer and exclaims "Dad?". Did he not read our article about Alan Dale's Jim Robinson coming back? Shame on you, Paul.

The whole thing is soundtracked by Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) singing the oh so festive 'O Holy Night'. Bea is going to face drama of her own this Christmas, as she and her mother Liz Conway (Debra Lawrance) share strong words over the latter's lack of faith in her daughter. Where's all this going to lead, we wonder?

Beyond that, there's also the death of a fan favourite, a possible wedding, a cheating/pregnancy scandal, a poison plotline and the show's 8,000th episode all coming up in next few weeks and months. Blimey. Merry Christmas, indeed.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (08-12-2018), MellBee (05-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Stefan Dennis says cast struggled while filming tragic death scenes
"It rocked almost everybody."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...enes-struggle/

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has teased the show's upcoming death story, admitting that that the cast struggled while filming the scenes.

The Aussie soap has already confirming that a well-loved character will be killed off soon, but are staying tight-lipped about the person's identity for the time being.

With speculation rife about who person could be (and we've got our theories too), Stefan added fuel to the rumours by confirming that the sad story twist would change Ramsay Street forever.

Speaking to Digital Spy, Stefan â who plays Paul Robinson â said: "Itâs going to be devastating, thatâs the only thing I can tell you. Itâs going to change the world.

"We have just finished filming it all and it is so devastating that it rocked almost everybody in the cast. It was a very, very difficult two weeks of filming, really difficult. It is literally devastating."

Stefan also spoke to us about rumours that a new family could be arriving next year, explaining: "There are two new characters adding to a family and I think they will gain popularity very quickly because of who they are joining.

"One of them is quite an interesting character. Itâs a younger person and they are very interesting."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (07-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (08-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Trying to work out who the two new characters could be joining  :Ponder:  I don't think there any more Brennan's and there's no room at Karl & Susan's. Xanthe is leaving and she has a half sister  :Ponder:

----------


## PAJ88

> Trying to work out who the two new characters could be joining  I don't think there any more Brennan's and there's no room at Karl & Susan's. Xanthe is leaving and she has a half sister


Dipi and Shane have a third child so I’m guessing that may be one. The other I’d say is another Canning.

----------

kaz21 (08-12-2018)

----------


## kaz21

Yeah the third child that’s barely mentioned lol.

----------


## Aussieguy

And the youngest daughter is barely seen these days! About two scenes in the last few months

----------

kaz21 (09-12-2018)

----------


## Locky

I hope he ain't going to prison and going out of it. Best actor in it, https://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-...-Stefan-Dennis

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson and Terese Willis make a pact after nearly kissing
What would Leo say?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-willis-pact/

Neighbours bad boy Paul Robinson comes dangerously close to betraying his son Leo Tanaka next week, as he grows close to Terese Willis once again.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) inadvertently makes Terese jealous when he flirts with a glamorous new client called Jane Fraser, who makes a brief visit to Erinsborough.

As Paul shows off the Robinson Pines development to Jane (Julia Davis), she playfully flirts with him in front of Leo and Terese.

Paul happily flirts back, but even though Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) has reunited with Leo, she can't help feeling jealous over what she sees.

Later on, Terese accuses Paul of behaving inappropriately towards a client, but he seizes on her strange attitude and asks why it bothers her so much.

As the argument leads to some flirty banter of their own, Terese and Paul come extremely close to kissing before pulling away.

The next day sees Terese seek out Paul again to make it clear that she's committed to Leo and refuses to hurt him.

Paul doesn't want Leo to suffer either, so they make a pact to let go of each other for his sake. But will this be easier said than done?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 6 and Thursday, February 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (28-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Terese continues to be a very unlikeable character. She has cheated / thought about cheating with every guy she's been with except Brad.

----------

badirene (28-01-2019), Bossy7 (31-01-2019), kaz21 (28-01-2019), lizann (28-01-2019), tammyy2j (29-01-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

I totally agree. The writers have literally thrown Terese under the bus. I use to love her, but now have no time for her.  I hope both Leo and Paul dump her once and for all. Paul can do so much better.  I’m now hoping for a Piper and Leo get together. TEAM LEPER

----------


## Aussieguy

Taking Leo back when she knows deep down that she loves Paul is low. Poor Leo.  If Terese does get together with Paul I can see Leo and Piper hooking up.

----------

Anne N (31-01-2019), Bossy7 (03-02-2019), kaz21 (31-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Terese deserves no one, even Paul is too good for her

----------

Bossy7 (03-02-2019), kaz21 (31-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours hints at a huge move for Paul Robinson as Terese Willis issues an ultimatum
Is he coming back to the Street?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...lis-ultimatum/

Neighbours legend Paul Robinson may finally be moving back to Ramsay Street.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) is put under pressure to give up his beloved penthouse when Terese Willis lays down the law over their future.

Next week's episodes see Terese's daughter Piper wave goodbye to Ramsay Street, giving her mum some words of warning before she goes.

Still concerned over the power imbalance in her mother's romance, Piper urges her not to lose herself in her relationship with Paul.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is left unsettled by Piper's words and her worries intensify when she realises that Paul may be trying to sabotage his daughter Amy's relationship with Gary Canning.

Aware that Paul may have brought Kyle back to Ramsay Street to stir up trouble, Terese warns him to stop using the people around him like pawns in a chess game.

Terese also gets annoyed when she hears that Paul has authorised Finn Kelly's latest tour of the Lassiters complex, as the disgraced teacher tries to get his memories back.

Realising it's time to stand up to Paul, steely Terese orders him to treat her as an equal or their relationship won't survive.

Terese also insists that she wants Paul to leave his "ivory tower" at the hotel and move in with her on Ramsay Street. Will he agree?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (30-03-2019), MellBee (25-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson targets Chloe Brennan in shock bribe storyline
Will Chloe be tempted?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ibe-storyline/

Neighbours schemer Paul Robinson tries to bribe Chloe Brennan next week after watching her get close to Kyle Canning.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) recently lured Kyle back to Erinsborough in the hope that he'd cause trouble for Amy's relationship, but the masterplan has yet to pay off.

Viewers know that Paul is determined to sabotage his daughter's engagement to Kyle's dad Gary and will seemingly stop at nothing to achieve his goal.

Next week, Paul's partner Terese Willis urges him to be on his best behaviour at Amy and Gary's upcoming engagement party. She also encourages him to make a speech on the day to show that he's now supporting them.

Paul agrees to play nice, but Terese is oblivious to the fact that he still secretly wants to break up Gary and Amy before they make it down the aisle.

A troubled Paul soon starts to fear that his plan is doomed, as Amy and Kyle (Christopher Milligan) finally finish work on their Robinson Pines handover and won't need to interact as much anymore.

Paul is also aware that Kyle is now hooking up with Chloe (April Rose Pengilly), which could distract him from any unresolved feelings he has for Amy.

Just as Terese confides in Ned about how Paul finally seems to have turned a corner, the Ramsay Street rogue returns to his villainous ways by approaching Chloe with an offer.

Paul reveals that he's willing to pay Chloe big bucks if she stays away from Kyle, ensuring that he's single again. Will Chloe take the offer?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (16-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (16-04-2019), Vikki (16-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up downfall for Paul Robinson as Chloe Brennan confesses all
Terese, Kyle and Amy are all furious.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...an-confession/

Neighbours schemer Paul Robinson faces a big backlash next week as his desperate attempts to destroy his daughter's relationship are exposed.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) finds himself in hot water when Chloe Brennan comes clean about how he's been using her to cause trouble between Amy Williams and Gary Canning.

Before Chloe reveals all, Paul panics as newcomer Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) discovers his secret.

Paul has no time or patience for Roxy's wild behaviour and warns Terese that it's time to send her troublesome niece packing. Unfortunately for Paul, Roxy stays one step ahead when she spots him secretly handing over money to Chloe (April Rose Pengilly).

Well aware that she has caught Paul up to no good, Roxy warns that she'll tip off Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) unless he changes his mind and lets her stay.

Paul knows that he has been backed into a corner, so reluctantly complies with Roxy's demands and agrees that she can stick around after all.

Just when Paul is breathing a sigh of relief over securing Roxy's silence, a guilty Chloe exposes the secret herself. She tells everyone that Paul bribed her to stay away from Kyle (Chris Milligan), in the hope that Kyle would then break up Amy and Gary.

Terese is livid when she realises that Paul is still trying to control his loved ones, leaving their relationship in trouble.

Kyle is equally furious over Paul's manipulative tactics and angrily confronts him in front of both Amy and Terese.

Defiant after the attempts to keep them apart, Kyle and Chloe agree to keep seeing each other. With Paul left in everyone's bad books, have his sneaky tactics backfired badly?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 8 and Thursday, May 9 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.

----------

Bossy7 (29-04-2019), lizann (29-04-2019), MellBee (29-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (29-04-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

Regardless of what Paul does, I still love him !!!

----------

kayuqtuq (29-04-2019), lellygurl (01-05-2019), MellBee (30-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but Stefan Dennis talking to Radiotimes.com about 'Sonya' being killed off:


*Neighbours bosses âregret killing off Sonya Rebecchiâ claims co-star
Cast address controversial decision to axe Eve Morey*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2...laims-co-star/

The decision to kill off Sonya Rebecchi in Neighbours after actress Eve Morey was axed for financial reasons caused an outcry among soap fans earlier this year.

Moreyâs performance as her alter ego succumbed to cancer earned widespread praised as one of the most heartbreaking storylines in the showâs history, but the revelation the popular star had been written out to save money in the production budget raised questions among the audience about whether it was the right decision.

Now co-star Stefan Dennis, aka Paul Robinson, has spoken of the fallout around Moreyâs departure and believes there could well be an air of regretâ¦

âActors have to realise we are working in a business,â he said, speaking to RadioTimes.com while Neighbours was filming on location in London recently for a future storyline involving guest star Denise Van Outen. âAt the end of the day a very big company has to see the bottom line and if itâs not adding up they work out how to do it. Eve was a casualty of that.

âI think in hindsight theyâre now going, âOopsâ! There is possibly some regret among the powers that be with regard to the decision, especially as Eve is shortlisted for the Gold Logie (Australian TVâs most prestigious award, announced on Sunday 30th June) which is a public vote.

âIt was a big shock to the cast and took us a long time to get over â myself, Ryan Moloney (Toadie Rebecchi), Alan Fletcher (Karl Kennedy) and Jackie Woodburne (Susan Kennedy) marched to the office and said âYou canât do this,â they explained it was out of their hands.

âBut then Neighbours is an evolving show and it will move on. Eve will not be forgotten, and the lovely thing is sheâs an acting coach on the show now so we still get to see her and sheâs doing what sheâs very good at which is mentoring people. Over the years sheâs been one of my most favourite actors on the show,â he continues. âI have been in awe of her work.â

*How did Eve Morey feel about being axed?*

Morey explained the reasons behind her exit in more detail to RadioTimes.com at the time:

âIn 2017  Neighbours was at a point where it was negotiating its future (following Australian broadcaster Network Ten going into administration), and there had to be changes budget-wise for it to move forward in every department, and I was part of that. Itâs what happens in the industry, it made sense, itâs a business, and itâs all good.

âIt made complete sense to me and once I knew Sonya was going I agreed she had to die. She would never have left Toadie so her death preserved the integrity of these characters. In a weird way way there was a moment of exhilaration having been there for so long. And these last few years Iâve felt like I wanted to be home with my kids more. The universe was listening!â

----------

MellBee (21-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up whodunit mystery as Paul Robinson is brutally attacked
Has Gary taken revenge?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nson-attacked/

Neighbours rogue Paul Robinson is viciously attacked next week â with Gary Canning quickly becoming the prime suspect.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) is targeted by a mystery assailant after being caught out for meddling in his daughter Amy's relationship.

Viewers know that Paul and Sheila Canning have teamed up to sabotage Amy's future with Gary (Damien Richardson).

Next week, the story gathers pace as Amy realises that she still has feelings for Gary's son Kyle and needs to end her current relationship.

Just when it seems like Amy is about to switch back from father to son, Kyle is shocked to discover that Sheila and Paul have been stirring things. Despite knowing this could change everything, Kyle reluctantly reports back to Amy over what's been going on.

As Kyle had feared, Amy decides to delay breaking up with Gary â fearing that he'd blame it all on Sheila and Paul, rather than respecting it as her own decision.

Unaware of how close he came to losing Amy, livid Gary reacts badly to news of Sheila and Paul's meddling. 

Paul retaliates with a brutally honest assessment of why he believes Kyle is better for Amy than Gary, which could be enough to push his enemy over the edge.

Later that night, Paul is brutally attacked and rushed to hospital, where he requires surgery to fix some internal bleeding.

Roxy Willis is strangely subdued over the incident, but later points the finger at Gary by claiming that she saw him at the scene of the crime. Is this true, or could she have lashed out after Paul rejected her romantic advances?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, July 25 and Friday, July 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (15-07-2019), Vikki (17-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals who attacked Paul Robinson as whodunit mystery is resolved
The truth comes out.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...paul-robinson/

*Note: This article reveals the outcome of Paul's attack mystery, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours has revealed the identity of Paul Robinson's attacker.

The legendary character was brutally assaulted last week and Gary Canning (Damien Richardson) is currently the prime suspect in the case.

However, next week's episodes see the investigation take a major twist as Roxy Willis's ex-lover Vance Abernethy (Conrad Coleby) is confirmed as the true culprit.

Upcoming episodes see Gary's future look bleak after Roxy (Zima Anderson) wrongly pointed the finger at him in her eyewitness account.

Evidence also continues to stack up against Gary when Harlow Robinson discovers that Sheila has found the crowbar used to attack Paul, hidden away behind the tram.

Sheila has kept the crucial piece of evidence to herself, not wanting it to be used against Gary, but Harlow does the right thing by sharing what she knows with the police. 

Roxy feels terrible when it looks like Gary will be sent back to prison for a crime he didn't commit. Despite this, she also doesn't want to betray Vance, who went on the attack to protect her.

On the day of the incident, Vance misinterpreted Roxy's attempt to kiss Paul, wrongly thinking that Paul was being lecherous. He then reacted violently, wanting to teach Paul a lesson that he'd never forget.

When Vance senses that Roxy may want to retract her statement against Gary, he suggests that they should leave town together immediately.

Roxy isn't so convinced this is her best move and ends up calling the police on Vance, doing the right thing by putting the Cannings' feelings before her own. How will Roxy's family react to her recent behaviour?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (29-07-2019), lizann (30-07-2019), MellBee (29-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Aha I was right!  Thought it might be Vance but got the motive wrong. And this explains Roxy lying about Gary which was out of character.

----------

kaz21 (29-07-2019), lizann (30-07-2019), Pantherboy (29-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (30-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

but vance wants terese not roxy, that reasoning for the attack is stupid

----------

kaz21 (30-07-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> but vance wants terese not roxy, that reasoning for the attack is stupid


Paul was a bit rough with Roxy though, and Terese doesn't want to be with Vance.  I can understand the reason.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours hints at evil cult storyline as Paul and Terese arrive in London
Harlow's mum Prue may be in over her head.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ult-storyline/

Neighbours returns to London next week and hints at trouble to come in a sinister cult storyline.

The long-running soap has filmed some special scenes in the UK, featuring Paul Robinson and Terese Willis on their honeymoon.

While on their trip, Paul and Terese decide that they should meet up with Harlow's mother Prudence, since they're all in London together.

The newlyweds send Harlow (Jemma Donovan) a message to let her know about their plans, but are confused when she freaks out at the prospect and tries to stop the meeting from going ahead.

Harlow confides in Amy Williams (Zoe Cramond) about the situation, explaining that Prue is part of a group called the Restoration Order, which has sparked some strange behaviour from her in recent months.

With this in mind, Harlow fears that Prue will only embarrass herself when she meets Paul and Terese.

Despite Harlow's concerns, the introduction goes ahead as planned, but Paul and Terese are confused when Prue clearly isn't in any rush to have her daughter back in her life again.

Things get even weirder when free-spirited Prue abruptly ends her catch-up with Paul and Terese, leaving them both baffled.

Unbeknown to them, Prue flees to meet a mysterious man from the Order, who instructs her to completely cut contact with Harlow.

Although secretly devastated by this, Prue goes ahead and texts Harlow, informing her that their relationship is over.

Stefan Dennis and Rebekah Elmaloglou, who play Paul and Terese, filmed the London scenes in June while over in the UK for publicity commitments with Channel 5.

Denise Van Outen has been cast in the role of Prue and has since been filming over in Australia to continue the storyline.

Good Morning Britain's showbiz presenter Richard Arnold is also making a cameo as Graham, the man who exerts an unhealthy influence over Prue.

Speaking in June, Denise explained: "I am thrilled to be joining the cast of one the world's most iconic shows, Neighbours. To be asked is a privilege and I am very excited to get to work on a really fun storyline first in London and then heading over to Melbourne.

"I can't say too much just yet but my character Prue is heading to Ramsay Street to stir things up and I can't wait!"

Richard added: "I always knew my career would hit a 'dead end' eventually but I never dreamed it would do so in such spectacular fashion joining the cast of Neighbours, home to the most famous cul-de-sac in television. G'Day Britain!"

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, September 19 and Friday, September 20 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (09-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours fury as Paul Robinson discovers Kyle and Toadie's lawsuit plan
Can Paul keep his cool?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-lawsuit-plan/

Neighbours is planning a big bust-up between Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) and Toadfish Rebecchi (Ryan Maloney) and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan), as the pair's lawsuit is revealed.

As has recently come to light, lawyer Toadie will agree to help Kyle launch a class action lawsuit against Paul and Terese. 

A sex tape of Kyle and Amy Williams (Zoe Cramond) at Lassiters was leaked without their knowledge last month, and Kyle wants revenge. Meanwhile, Toadie intends to use any money from the case to prop up his late wife Sonya's foundation, which only has funds to last a few more months.

In scenes which will air on Tuesday, November 19 and Wednesday, November 20 in the UK, Paul and Terese learn of the planned legal action. So, how will they respond?

Well, Terese takes the news terribly and is overcome with guilt, pushing her sobriety to the edge.

Meanwhile, a horrified Amy tries to tell Paul about the planned lawsuit before he finds out elsewhere, but she's too late.

As news of the scandal breaks through Erinsborough, tensions come to a head on Ramsay Street as alliances are tested.

And, as Paul confronts Toadie and Kyle, how far will he go in retaliation?

*Neighbours airs weekdays on Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------

MellBee (14-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson in bribe scandal after lawsuit shock
He resorts to sneaky tactics to deal with Toadie Rebecchi.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bribe-scandal/

Neighbours schemer Paul Robinson sparks fresh outrage next week by trying to bribe his way out of the Lassiters scandal.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) is about to find himself in hot water when he discovers that Kyle Canning has recruited Toadie Rebecchi to launch a class action lawsuit against the hotel.

Kyle's decision came after secretly-planted cameras recorded him having sex with Amy Williams (Zoe Cramond) in one of the hotel rooms. The footage was later released online, in breach of the couple's privacy.

Meanwhile, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) has taken on the case because the fees involved would help him to save The Sonya Rebecchi Foundation, which is in financial difficulty.

Next week, Kyle (Chris Milligan) becomes further obsessed with the case. This drives a wedge between him and Amy, who still feels a loyalty towards her dad Paul in spite of what happened.

Things get even more complicated when Kyle learns that Paul has attempted to bribe Toadie into dropping the case.

Paul has sneakily offered Toadie a large donation to the Foundation, if he agrees to back off.

Kyle is outraged by Paul's dirty tactics and goes on the attack in the middle of Ramsay Street. Once again, Amy feels stuck in a war between her father and boyfriend.

Later in the week, Amy lays down the law with Kyle by complaining that his devotion to the lawsuit means they're spending hardly any time together.

She also points out that Gary was constantly at loggerheads with Paul too and she doesn't want this experience with another boyfriend.

Kyle ends up stepping down from the class action to support Amy, but Toadie remains determined to go full steam ahead and takes on Shane's help to manage the workload. Is Paul still in big trouble?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (18-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (18-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Stefan Dennis responds to whether the show could do a live episode
"It'd probably scare a lot of people off!"*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-live-episode/

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has discussed the possibility of the show doing a live episode.

The Australian soap is celebrating its 35th anniversary in early 2020, with plans to bring back several major characters.

Some English soaps have marked big milestones in the past by shooting episodes live, and when asked by Digital Spy whether or not it's possible Neighbours could follow suit in the future, Stefan admitted that the idea has been joked about on set before.

Never say never," he said.

"We were all joking about having to do a live episode a few years ago because we were so under the pump, because of various things happening. We got very behind, and we were all making jokes about, 'Oh, it looks like we're going to be doing next week's episodes live!'

"I know the English ones have done it."

Stefan added that a live episode isn't on the agenda right now, but he thinks some stars would be into the idea.

"I don't know if the idea has been toyed with by the production company or not, but it's certainly not something we're thinking about at the moment," he said.

"I think it'd probably scare a lot of people off! Those who haven't done theatre will probably go, 'Oh my god', because everyone's so used to doing it again until you get it right. People trip up.

"But I think the old theatre pros will go, 'Oh, bring it on!'"

Stefan also offered a small tease on what fans can expect from the 35th anniversary storyline, calling it "one of the most dramatic, suspenseful, twisty, and explosive storylines that there has been on Neighbours".

"I know that we always say that when a big storyline is coming up â but hang on to your hats and your seats for this one," he added. 

Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (05-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson to face new ultimatum over Robert
Harlow and Terese both think he should visit his son.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...new-ultimatum/

Neighbours killer Robert Robinson will spark more tension between his family in the New Year.

Robert (Adam Hunter) has just saved David Tanaka's life by donating a kidney to him, but Paul won't be happy when some of his loved ones start to see him as a hero.

Scenes airing in early January see David (Takaya Honda) make plans to visit Robert in prison after making good progress with his recovery.

Harlow (Jemma Donovan) plans to go along too, fully intending to keep her promise to visit Robert weekly from now on.

Things turn heated when Harlow wants Paul (Stefan Dennis) to come and he stubbornly refuses.

Harlow reckons that Paul should thank Robert for helping David, but Paul insists that his one good deed doesn't make up for the evil crimes he committed in 2006 and 2007.

There's one more surprise for Paul when Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) appears to take Harlow's side, encouraging him to see things from the teen's point of view.

Terese says that Paul will never find peace for himself if he can't accept Harlow's view of her father. Will Paul buckle under the pressure and face his son?

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison recently told Digital Spy: "We've been wanting to revisit Robert for some time and finally had an opportunity this year, via Harlow.

"Having a daughter gives Robert an extra dimension, he's not a full-blown villain. He's actually very similar to Paul in that his children are his Achilles heel.

"Robert wants to have a relationship with Harlow, however his past is very much in the way. He's a damaged person, but not without redeeming features."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, January 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MandaPanda (28-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-12-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Yeah not sure about this. It may be cathartic for Paul,to forgive is divine. But his family holding it against him for not visiting Robert is unfair. He did try to kill Paul and ended up killing an entire family. Somehow I think Harold would be on Paul's side

----------

kaz21 (28-12-2019), lizann (28-12-2019), Pantherboy (28-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-12-2019)

----------


## lizann

is terese drunk or converted to prue's cult

----------


## kaz21

Neither

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson uncovers the whole truth about Jane Harris's con
It was all a plan to get back at him.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ne-harris-con/

Neighbours bad boy Paul Robinson is forced to deal with a face from his past next week, as the truth about Jane Harris's scam is revealed.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) is about to recruit his private investigator to find out the truth about who conned Jane under the guise of "Richard", her online love interest.

Next week, Paul is given food for thought when Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer) mentions that she might have seen somebody connected to the Renshaw siege in the Lassiters complex recently.

Yashvi isn't sure whether it was her mind playing tricks on her, especially after reading a number of police case files recently, but Paul still thinks the information is worth passing onto his PI.

Although Jane is still holding out hope that Paul will be able to unmask "Richard" and recover the money she sent to him, Paul opts not to get her hopes up by mentioning the new lead at this early stage.

As Paul's detective work continues, it's not long before he realises that troublesome Mannix Foster was responsible for Jane's ordeal.

Fans will remember that Mannix was first introduced in 2017, as an old associate of Paul's son Leo Tanaka.

A more recent storyline at Christmas 2018 saw Paul duped into thinking that he'd killed Mannix, but the truth was ultimately revealed when Mannix reappeared in January 2019 and tried to extort money from Paul and Leo.

When pushed for an explanation over his latest antics, malicious Mannix admits that he targeted Jane in order to get back at Paul.

Mannix immediately takes steps to regain the upper hand, warning that he has private and personal correspondences from Jane, and will expose them to the world if Paul chooses to hand him in to the police. What will Paul decide to do?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 3 and Wednesday, March 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (24-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (24-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours casts Stefan Dennis's son Declan in new guest role
Declan will be playing Louis Curtain.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...an-guest-role/

Neighbours has announced that Stefan Dennis's son Declan will be joining the show in a guest role.

Declan will be playing a character named Louis Curtain, who has been described as a "bit of a bad guy".

"I'm obviously very proud that Declan has chosen to, not so much follow in my footsteps but to make his mark in the world of showbiz," Stefan said.

"Contrary to what people may think, he did this on his own â apart from the dad taxi bit! So yes, [I'm] very proud and happy to pass on some wisdom from my years in the biz."

Declan shared that he got some advice from his father â who plays Paul Robinson â ahead of filming.

"Dad didn't so much help me just play 'the bad guy'," he explained. "It was more about helping me develop the character as a whole. But it is fun being a bit of a chip off the old block.

"I do like the idea of following [acting] as a career, but I also understand the pitfalls of the unsureness of this industry. Therefore, I understand why my parents have suggested I have a second string to my bow!"

Stefan also confirmed that they won't be sharing any scenes together, as Louis and Paul don't cross paths.

"Our characters' storylines actually don't cross over, so we don't even see each other whilst at the studios because of the new system in place there to make it safe for everyone," Stefan said, mentioning the new social distancing rules being enforced on set.

No actors are allowed to be in the same studio unless they are there to film, and everybody must maintain a distance of 1.5 metres from each other.

Elsewhere, Jemma Donovan has addressed fans' hopes of seeing her father Jason Donovan return to Ramsay Street, explaining that she has mixed feelings about the idea.

"It would be fun being on the same set with him, but also quite scary... It would be weird working with my dad!" she said.

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (07-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Stefan Dennis's son Declan reveals how long he will be on soap for
Declan will soon be seen in a guest role.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...louis-curtain/

Neighbours legend Stefan Dennis's son will soon make his debut on the soap, though it seems he won't be in it for the long haul.

Earlier this month, it was revealed that Declan would be joining the show in a guest role as Louis Curtain, described as a "bit of a bad guy".

However, he will be gone as quickly as he came, as the young actor said on today's (May 15) This Morning that he has already finished filming. At least for now...

Asked how long he would be on Ramsay Street, Declan responded: "Not long. He's not a very big character at the moment, but he could be. I've done all my scenes, I'm done filming."

During the chat with dad Stefan, the youngster also explained how he got the role in the soap, and admitted hopes to pursue an acting career.

"This is something that just came up," Declan said. "I didn't really have a profile or any online things â I didn't even have an agent, but this is probably something I will pursue."

Declan, who won't be sharing any scenes with his father, previously revealed: "Dad didn't so much help me just play 'the bad guy'. It was more about helping me develop the character as a whole. But it is fun being a bit of a chip off the old block.

"I do like the idea of following [acting] as a career, but I also understand the pitfalls of the unsureness of this industry. Therefore, I understand why my parents have suggested I have a second string to my bow!"

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia). This Morning airs weekdays on ITV at 10am.*

----------


## Mirjam

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours star Stefan Dennis's son Declan reveals how long he will be on soap for
> Declan will soon be seen in a guest role.*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...louis-curtain/
> 
> Neighbours legend Stefan Dennis's son will soon make his debut on the soap, though it seems he won't be in it for the long haul.
> ...


Stefanâs son has weird eyebrows!

----------

kaz21 (16-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Neighbours' Paul Robinson drops a big new bombshell on Chloe
Is there trouble ahead?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-pierce-naomi/

Neighbours bad boy Paul Robinson has tried to stir up some big trouble in Pierce Greyson and Chloe Brennan's marriage.

Paul couldn't resist meddling in today's Australian episode (May 20) after uncovering the secret past between Pierce and Naomi Canning.

Viewers in Australia have already seen Naomi make her return to Erinsborough in order to help her mum Sheila through her grief for Gary.

Following her comeback, it was revealed that Naomi shared a surprising romantic past with Pierce. She rejected him when Pierce fell in love with her, but now sees him as the one that got away.

Wednesday's episode on 10 Peach in Australia saw Naomi in a sheepish mood after blurting out to Pierce that she is still attracted to him.

Despite this moment of honesty, Naomi promised that Pierce has nothing to worry about and that she has no intention of messing things up for him and Chloe.

Paul's plans weren't so honourable, as he sneakily consulted with a mutual contact about Pierce's past.

The schemer was delighted to discover how Pierce once had deep feelings for Naomi and quickly reported back to Chloe.

Paul pointed out to Chloe that Pierce and Naomi seemed to be getting along very well.

An unconcerned Chloe pointed out they were old friends, but Paul replied: "Except it was a bit more than that, wasn't it? Word has it that Pierce chased her pretty hard â bordering on infatuation.

"It's odd, isn't it, though? Why would they keep it a secret?"

Will Paul's latest scheming drive a wedge between Pierce and Chloe, or will Chloe question why Pierce has been so secretive?

Neighbours fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in June.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia*).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (21-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Stefan Dennis reveals storm aftermath for Paul and Terese
Will they reunite?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-terese-storm/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has spoken to Digital Spy about Paul Robinson and Terese Willis growing closer again after this week's storm disaster.

A huge new storyline on the show sees terrible weather hit Erinsborough on the day of Kyle Canning and Roxy Willis's wedding.

When the guests take shelter at the Flamingo Bar, it proves to be an awful decision as they're not safe inside.

The fallout sees Paul rushed to hospital in a critical condition, while Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is forced to consider whether she still has feelings for her estranged husband.

Teasing the aftermath, Stefan told Digital Spy: "Terese does rush to be with Paul. Even though she split up with him, Terese still loves Paul and that's the problem. Paul is head over heels in love with Terese. Terese is angry over Paul's antics, but she does deeply, deeply love him.

"As with anyone when you love them and they're in critical danger, you rush to their side."

He continued: "Terese comes to terms with her dalliance with Glen and says: 'Look, my husband's ill, I've got to be with him'. She stays by Paul's side. Then when Paul is released from hospital, he's still very ill and needs nursing. So Terese decides to move into the penthouse with Paul, much to his amazement and joy.

"As actors, both Bek and I really love filming the break-up stuff. It's good fun to play the drama. But as characters, I think the world wants Terese and Paul to get back together.

"I would like to see that as well, because they're so suited to each other but also so different. That's why they're always so feisty. They're just two very, very strong characters who clash."

The storm plays out in Tuesday's episode on Channel 5, while Wednesday's edition features a rare Neighbours time jump as the action moves seven days into the future.

Stefan explained: "You have the night of the storm and the catastrophe that is caused by that. Then in the next episode, it cuts to seven days later and everyone is picking up the pieces. That's where the twists and turns start.

"The building fell on Paul and he ends up having a ruptured liver. He undergoes major surgery and he's not a well boy at all.

"I got the script and thought I was going to have a week of lying in bed asleep! I thought I'd be able to take it easy with no lines ? that's an actor's dream, your character being in hospital for a week. Then they did a time jump!"

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (19-01-2022), MellBee (19-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (19-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' Paul Robinson predicts reunion with Terese Willis after storm disaster
It could be just a matter of time.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...on-prediction/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Paul Robinson thinks it's only a matter of time before he and Terese Willis are back together, in episodes airing next week.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) was recently seriously injured during the storm disaster. Terese's (Rebekah Elmaloglou) guilt over what happened at the Flamingo Bar that night led her to make the decision to move into the penthouse to help care for her estranged husband.

In upcoming scenes on Channel 5 and 10 Peach, Terese finds herself enjoying looking after Paul but is unsure over the idea of romantically reuniting with him.

The pair's chemistry is evident and they're getting along really well ? which leads Paul to confidently believe they're on the right track and he has every chance of winning Terese back.

Later, Paul persuades Terese to give marriage counselling another go. The last time they tried, it went horribly wrong with the session turning into a huge fight.

But this second session ends up going much better, with both Paul and Terese remaining calm. Paul even has a surprising breakthrough that gives him a better understanding of why he is the way that he is.

Things continue to look positive for Terese and Paul, but there are still concerns that Paul may fall back to his old habits.

Soon, Paul learns that Terese moved into the penthouse out of guilt, and is further shocked that she had feelings for Glen Donnelly (Richard Huggett).

To Terese's surprise, Paul takes the revelations well and comes across as understanding and supportive.

Paul may be right, and it might just be a matter of time before he and Terese fully reconcile and reunite.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 26, Thursday, January 27 and Friday, January 28 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Tuesday, February 1, Wednesday, February 2 and Thursday, February 3 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (21-01-2022), MellBee (21-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (15-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Stefan Dennis reveals plans for "massive" new event storyline
High drama ahead in Erinsborough.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ive-storyline/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has revealed plans for another high-stakes storyline in the coming months.

The Aussie soap has kicked off 2022 in dramatic style, as a shock storm disaster rocked Erinsborough on the day of Kyle Canning and Roxy Willis's wedding.

Stefan, who plays original character Paul Robinson, has now promised another big event which will hit screens within the next few months.

The actor compared the plot to Neighbours: Endgame in 2020, which saw Finn Kelly wreak havoc during a holiday on Pierce Greyson's island.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, Stefan explained: "I'm very excited because we've been filming some big stuff recently. Do you remember the Fire Island story? We're doing another big storyline like that.

"I can't tell you anything about it, because it's very hush-hush. But it's going to be as big as that.

"It's massive, but I can't give anything away. And when I said Fire Island, it's got nothing to do with that so don't think that it's that!

"In the meantime, Paul is involved in something very big away from that, back on Ramsay Street. So there's a lot of excitement coming up.

"We've just been on a production break but I'm going straight back into a big storyline, which is good."

Stefan also told fans to keep an eye out for on-screen changes to Neighbours, with more on-location filming and improvements to sets.

He said: "We've had a bit of an injection with all sorts of things recently. Our storylines are upping and we've been going out on location a lot more.

"We're stepping it up a bit. So hopefully the 2022 Neighbours is going to have a good impact on the audience."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (22-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' Paul Robinson to manipulate Terese Willis with health lies
Paul is up to his old tricks again.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-health-lies/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) returns to bad habits in order to win back Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) in next week's episodes.

Following the accident at Roxy's wedding, Paul has been left seriously injured and in need of long-term recovery. So, Terese decides to move back into the penthouse with Paul to nurse him back to health.

Paul was thrilled by Terese's return and was hoping to take advantage of their time together to win her back, but Terese soon reminds Paul that her stay in the penthouse is only temporary. As his condition begins to improve, a shaken Paul resorts to dubious methods to keep Terese around.

After Glen (Richard Huggett) admitted to Terese that he had found (and hidden) her missing wedding ring, she cast him away, leaving the door wide open for Paul to win her heart again.

In upcoming scenes, Paul's pretence that he is still ill pays off when Terese not only sticks around but soon becomes even more loving than before too.

However, while Paul is thrilled his plan is working, Karl (Alan Fletcher) begins to grow suspicious. Realising that Karl is onto him, Paul decides to take action.

As Karl goes to look into Paul's mystery illess, he discovers Paul has replaced him with a new specialist. Though he's no longer Paul's doctor, Karl later enlists David's help to figure out what's going on.

Meanwhile, Paul is overjoyed later in the week when Terese agrees to get back together, as taking care of Paul has reignited their old bond.

Paul is thrilled and insists he wants to change for her, while Terese believes that he can do so. But will their blissful romance last or is it only a matter of time before Paul's manipulation of Terese tears their rekindled romance apart?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, January 31, Tuesday, February 1 and Wednesday, February 2 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Monday, February 7, Tuesday, February 8 and Wednesday, February 9 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (26-01-2022), chocolatebunny (29-01-2022), MellBee (25-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (25-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Paul Robinson to be rushed back to hospital in new health crisis
Paul faces consequences for his lies to Terese.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nson-hospital/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Paul Robinson is rushed back to hospital in next week's episodes, as his life is at risk once more.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) was recently seriously injured during the storm disaster that claimed the life of Britney Barnes. While he was on the mend, he faked complications with his recovery, hiring a doctor to make up a diagnosis so he could manipulate Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) into staying with him.

This blew up in his face, as his lies were exposed. But when Paul genuinely does have a health issue, he finds nobody is around to help him.

In upcoming scenes, Paul's health is declining but his family put it down to his anxiety and his obsession with Terese, as they know he would do anything to win her back.

When he begins to feel seriously unwell, he tries to call several family members but most of them brush him off.

Paul falls to the floor unconscious, and it takes a while before somebody finds him.

Glen Donnelly (Richard Huggett) eventually decides to check on Paul following their phone call, and is shocked to see him motionless. He calls for an ambulance.

At the hospital, Paul's family react to what has happened as he is treated urgently by the doctors.

Terese is similarly horrified to hear the news, but while she initially gets ready to head to the hospital and see him, she stops and changes her mind as she realises she's not Paul's wife anymore.

Terese can begin to move on from their split.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, February 24 and Friday, February 25 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Wednesday, March 9 and Thursday, March 10 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (14-02-2022), Ruffed_lemur (15-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours reveals Paul Robinson's return storyline after trip away
The businessman has returned with a possible agenda.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...urn-storyline/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has unveiled the storyline behind Paul Robinson's return, following his trip away.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) had recently gone away to stay with Scott and Charlene after his brief stay in hospital. This had been on his son Leo's insistence that he had been in need of a break from work.

Leo's meeting with fashion mogul Montana Marcel to help Terese and Chloe with their Fashion Week tender will end in a shocking indecent proposal from Marcel.

She will let Lassiters host her Fashion Week, provided he agrees to spend the night with her. Torn, Leo asks for time to think and turns to Glen for advice.

However, when Leo later returns to Montana with his answer, Glen comes clean to Terese and Chloe on his behalf. Terese, appalled by the sudden turn of events, refuses to let Leo go through with it ? just in time for her to find out they won the tender.

And yet, when Chloe and Terese find themselves struggling to get their ideas for Fashion Week over the line with Montana later on, Chloe once again suggests they turn to Leo.

Terese reluctantly makes the request, aware of Montana's 'indecent proposal' last week, but unaware that Leo has been enjoying a secret tryst with the designer.

It is then that Paul makes his return. He arrives home surprising both Terese and Leo with his newly-acquired relaxed attitude. He claims he wants to be hands-off with Fashion Week, but Terese is skeptical, worried he's up to something.

When Paul later wines and dines Montana, Leo and Terese find themselves worrying about his motives. While Terese suspects he's out to undermine her, Leo fears Paul's interest in Montana might be romantic ? which could lead to a very awkward conversation between the father and son duo.

Fortunately, they're both pleasantly surprised to be proven wrong ? Paul's all business. Little does Terese now that Paul is cooking up a plan for her too, lulling her into a false sense of security.

At the same time, Leo is starting to sense Montana is the one in control of their sultry side hustle, and he's not feeling great about it.

His fears are confirmed later on, when he attempts to cancel a rendezvous, only to find she won't let him. He starts to worry he might be in over his head as David advises him to shut it down.

But, once again, Montana refuses, leaving Leo with no clue as to how to deal with his predicament without upsetting a major Lassiters partner.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 28, Wednesday, March 30, Thursday, March 31 and Friday, April 1 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, April 18, Wednesday, April 20, Thursday, April 21 and Monday, April 25 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach.

----------

MellBee (25-03-2022), Ruffed_lemur (25-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Paul Robinson to blackmail Montana Marcel in new scenes
Paul uncovers newcomer Montana's big secret.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ontana-marcel/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours' Paul Robinson will put the next phase of his devious plan into action next week, as he starts to blackmail newcomer Montana Marcel in order to get one up on his estranged wife, Terese Willis.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) was recently delighted to win the contract to host Montana's Fashion Week at Lassiters ? although she still has no idea that Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) went ahead and slept with Montana (Tammin Sursok) in return for her giving Lassiters the contract.

In scenes airing next week in the UK, and in May in Australia, Paul (Stefan Dennis) continues to be wary of Montana and her relationship with Leo, which appears to be growing stronger, and so he is reluctant to invest in her cosmetics line.

Paul secretly asks private investigator John Wong (Harry Tseng) to look into Montana's affairs, curious as to what secrets he might discover about her and her business.

Later on, he is triumphant to find out a shocking fact about Montana ? she has been cooking the books for years, and the tax office is onto her.

Desperate Montana fears that Paul will cancel Fashion Week, but instead he forces her to get involved in his sneaky plan. He orders Montana to rack up sky-high expenses in her Fashion Week planning, so that Terese will get the blame when everything falls apart.

Plus, he has one more big condition for Montana...

As the week continues, Paul's masterplan is well underway. As per his instructions, Montana has broken up with Leo and is ramping up the expenses for Fashion Week, while surprised Terese struggles to cope with the costs.

Paul feels that he is back in control of everything ? but how long will it last, and will his underhand actions be exposed before things get even worse for his family?

Tim Kano has said that Paul's "main motivation" is getting even with Terese, and that Leo and Montana's connection could be a victim of his plan.

Revealing that Leo has developed "quite strong" feelings for Montana, he said: "It's intimate for Leo, and he's keen to shield Montana from Paul's devious nature".

Unfortunately, it looks like that ship might have sailed...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 13, Thursday, April 14 and Friday, April 15 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, May 9, Tuesday, May 10 and Wednesday, May 11 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (05-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2022)

----------


## Danners9

Away from Neighbours..

I am watching a British series called Dream Team right now on YouTube. Originally from Sky One. It was big from about 1997-2002, then drifted until 2007 before finally ending. The show follows a fictional football team called Harchester United. Often they use real footage from Sky Sports for Everton, Chelsea, Leicester, Glasgow Rangers and recolour the blue to purple for their games. 

In the 5th season, Stefan Dennis becomes chairman of the club. This would be 2001-2002.

He plays someone called Samuel Irving: http://dtdiehard.net/character%20ten...l%20irving.htm

Seems like he lasts a season before (yet another) disaster strikes and many (more) players and staff are killed in an accident.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours reveals surprising new love interest for Paul Robinson
Terese is in for a shock.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...elle-petrides/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours schemer Paul Robinson will strike up a surprising romantic connection with Terese Willis's mother.

As we've recently revealed, Terese's estranged mum Estelle Petrides is heading to Erinsborough and will be causing plenty of drama for her daughter in the coming weeks.

In next week's episodes on Channel 5, Terese is stunned when she finds Estelle and Paul having drinks together.

The timing couldn't be any worse, as Terese is currently locked in a bitter divorce dispute with Paul and can't bear to be around him.

Terese angrily confronts her mum for the perceived betrayal. With tensions running so high, it looks like Estelle's visit to Erinsborough could be short-lived.

Estelle, who's currently homeless, begs Terese to let her stay. Terese agrees, but she makes it clear that it's on the strict condition that Estelle stays away from Paul.

Although Estelle promises to comply with this, it appears that she and Paul are both determined to use Terese for their schemes.

Later in the week, Terese is furious again when she finds Estelle on a date with Paul.

Estelle urges Terese to calm down, insisting that she's only spending time with Paul to spy on him.

Terese isn't sure whether she can trust her erratic mother, but wanting to form a genuine bond, she takes Estelle along to the plaque which was created in memory of her late son Josh.

Terese and Estelle finally share a moment of warmth together, providing some hope that they could start to see eye-to-eye.

Paul later becomes irritated when Estelle decides to respect Terese's wishes by staying away from him.

Not backing down easily, Paul tries to tempt Estelle with an expensive bracelet.

Although Estelle attempts to refuse, greed soon gets the better of her.

After another argument with Terese, Estelle returns to the dark side and visits Paul. Where will this lead?

Neighbours bosses have cast Maria Mercedes in the role of Estelle.

The actress already has a history with the show, as she played Carmella Cammeniti's mother Lucia for guest appearances between 2004 and 2007.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (23-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (23-05-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours confirms cameo for Stefan Dennis's real-life daughter Darcy
She's the second of Stefan's children to appear.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...aughter-darcy/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours is about to welcome a new face in a guest role, but it is someone that one current star of the soap knows very well.

Terese Willis is currently dealing with the arrival of her mother, Estelle, and it is clear that the pair have a long way to go before they can have a healthy mother and daughter relationship.

Scenes to air next week will see Estelle sink to new depths after she loses the support of Paul Robinson. She turns her attention to Glen and persuades him to let her stay at the vineyard ? and she has some blackmail up her sleeve to make sure he agrees.

This leads to more heartache for Terese who grows more tired of her mother and her selfish ways. And, to rub salt into the wound, she soon catches another mother and daughter having a chat who have a far healthier relationship.

The daughter in question here is Daisy McCartin, and she is to be played by none other than Darcy Dennis, the real-life daughter of Paul Robinson star Stefan Dennis.

This is Darcy's first TV role and Daisy's chat with her mum will leave Terese feeling down that she is not able to have that sort of rapport with her own mother.

Darcy is not the first of the Dennis children to have a guest role on Neighbours. Stefan's son Declan Dennis appeared on the show too, first back in 2020.

He played school bully Louis Curtain, who shared a lot of scenes with Emmett Donaldson when he was staying with Aaron and David at number 30.

While Stefan has had the pleasure of another family member on set, Paul Robinson is about to have a lot of reunions of his own.

His brother Scott, is set to return for the Neighbours finale, alongside Charlene, while many of his children, namely Amy, Andrew, and Elle are also set to reappear.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (07-06-2022), Ruffed_lemur (06-06-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Metro.co.uk article:


Neighbours spoilers: Shane Ramsay?s return storyline revealed as he stages comeback after 35 years

https://metro.co.uk/2022/07/03/neigh...o=newsnow-feed

It?s been over three decades since Shane Ramsay (Peter O?Brien) last set foot in Ramsay Street, but the Neighbours original makes a historic return next week, much to the delight of an old friend.

Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis), as viewers know, is worried sick about son David Tanaka?s (Takaya Honda) well-being, given that he?s currently languishing behind bars in a maximum security prison.

Matters are complicated further in upcoming scenes, as David?s life is yet again put in danger ? and there?s little that Paul can do about it.

The businessman?s attention is soon elsewhere, however, as he crosses paths with old pal Shane!

And it?s not just a trip down memory lane that leaves Paul grinning like the cat that got the cream, as Shane?s comeback could prove to benefit him financially as well.

Shane, you see, has something of an interesting proposition for Paul, as he wants to go into business with him.

Paul is keen, that?s for sure, but Shane may soon come to reconsider, as he fishes Ramsay Street?s locals for information.

Will he find out anything that will make him decide against going into business with ruthless Paul?

Time will tell!


Shane, son of Max and Maria Ramsay, was one of Neighbours? original characters, and he made his debut in the Aussie soap?s very first episode back in 1985.

The character featured in numerous storylines across a two year period, with his first seeing him training to become an Olympic swimmer. His dad Max was his coach, and went out of his way to ensure Shane fulfilled his potential.

Other storylines he featured in include a relationship with Daphne Lawrence (Elaine Smith), and being involved in a number of car crashes, one of which left him facing a life in prison after Jean Richards died.

Shane left Erinsborough in 1987, and hasn?t been seen again since, but it was revealed several months ago that the character would stage a comeback ahead of Neighbours? final episodes.

Neighbours, as viewers know, is set to conclude later later this month, after Channel 5 controversially decided to drop it from their schedules in favour of ?original UK drama?, which the broadcaster claims has a ?strong appeal? for audiences.

The final month of episodes have been described as an on-air celebration of the show?s legacy and are thought to be must-see TV.

Actor Peter O?Brien is one of several stars set to reprise his role in the coming weeks, with others including Kyle Minogue (Charlene Robinson), Jason Donovan (Scott Robinson), Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), Paul Keane (Des Clarke) and Natalie Bassingthwaighte (Izzy Hoyland).



And:

Neighbours reveals first look at Shane Ramsay's return after 35-year absence
An OG Ramsay makes a return!

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rn-first-look/

----------

MellBee (04-07-2022), Ruffed_lemur (12-07-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Paul Robinson faces a big decision in Shane Ramsay return plot
Paul has some serious thinking to do...

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ramsay-return/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

A classic Robinson-Ramsay blackjack game takes place in Neighbours next week, but Paul is left with a huge decision to make by the time it finishes.

But when Paul suggests to Shane that they have a game for old times' sake while discussing Shane's plans to buy into the hotel, he has no idea that things are about to go in a very unexpected direction for him.

Shane has been learning how much Paul has changed over the years and the idea of going into business with him has been appealing less and less.

When Shane speaks to Tim Collins, he learns a lot more about Paul's shady history and decides that investing as a partner would be an unwise move.

As a counteroffer, Shane, who knows that Paul is in dire need of a cash injection after agreeing to the settlement with Terese, changes the deal and says that rather than becoming partners, he now wants to buy out Paul completely.

As Paul takes in the shocking news, he soon works out that he may not have a leg to stand on. Seeing how down his dad is about the notion of losing Lassiters, Leo decides to try and cheer him up.

Getting Paul on a video call with some old faces, the chat ends with Paul thinking that his future may not lie in Erinsborough after all ? and he soon announces his new plan which shocks those close to him.

What has Paul decided to do, and will Shane be the new sole owner of Lassiters?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (12-07-2022), Ruffed_lemur (12-07-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours announces Paul and Terese storyline for final ever episode
Is there still a future for them?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...final-episode/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has hinted at a possible reunion for Paul Robinson and Terese Willis.

Terese asked Paul for a divorce in February after discovering that he'd manipulated her emotions by lying about his health.

Paul later took revenge against Terese by sabotaging the Fashion Week event that she'd organised at Lassiters. At the time, Terese was devastated that Paul would risk the reputation of his own business just to make her look bad.

More recently, Terese has warmed to Paul again after seeing how much he struggled during David Tanaka's prison ordeal.

In next week's episodes, Terese reaches a crossroads as she prepares to wave goodbye to Ramsay Street.

By this point, Terese has decided to buy River Bend following a suggestion from her new partner Glen Donnelly, Paul's half-brother.

Paul is also planning to move to New York alongside David, Aaron and Nicolette.

As both start packing up for their separate moves, Terese and Paul are thrown into each other's orbits again.

When Terese makes a surprising discovery, she becomes emotionally overwhelmed ? and Glen seems likely to bear the brunt of how she's feeling.

As Glen notices Terese's strange moods and her obvious allegiance to Paul, he struggles with feeling like second-best.

Despite Terese's attempts to reassure him, Glen comes to a painful realisation.

This ultimately paves the way for Terese and Paul's relationship to take centre stage again in Neighbours' hour-long series finale, which airs in a prime-time 9pm slot on Channel 5.

The official synopsis for the episode reads: "As Toadie and Melanie's wedding gets under way, Terese and Paul confront their unresolved feelings."

Could the former couple be about to reunite?

Neighbours: The Finale airs on Friday, July 29 at 9pm on Channel 5.

----------

MellBee (18-07-2022), Ruffed_lemur (18-07-2022)

----------


## Danners9

Who caaaares. This focus on Paul and Terese for the best part of 5yrs has been ridiculous.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I certainly don't want Terese with Paul again.  Enough is enough I say!  Terese is a strong woman and she doesn't need manipulative Paul.

----------

indigodance (27-07-2022), kaz21 (20-07-2022), lizann (27-07-2022), Pantherboy (20-07-2022)

----------


## indigodance

> I certainly don't want Terese with Paul again.  Enough is enough I say!  Terese is a strong woman and she doesn't need manipulative Paul.


I really hope they don?t, they are in a codependent relationship which is toxic. Same old same?

The glint in Paul?s eyes when Terese blasted Greg for trying to throw away the folder ? it looked like he was up to his old tricks knowing she would read the letters? staged scenario to Paul?s advantage yet again.  

He?s reeled her in again hook line and sinker.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (28-07-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Stefan Dennis triumphs in Inside Soap Awards 2022
"What an incredible way to end the 37-year life of Paul Robinson."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-soap-awards/

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has won a prize at the Inside Soap Awards 2022, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

The actor, who played original character Paul Robinson from 1985, has topped the vote for the Best Daytime Star prize.

Earlier this month, it was revealed that Stefan had made it to the top four in the category alongside his Neighbours co-star Ben Turland (Hendrix Greyson), Home and Away actress Emily Symons (Marilyn Chambers) and Doctors actress Sarah Moyle (Valerie Pitman).

Accepting the award, Stefan commented: "What an incredible way to end the 37-year life of Paul Robinson. Thank you very, very much everybody who voted for me for this.

"I'd also like to thank [Neighbours' production company] Fremantle obviously, and Channel 5 who did fight desperately to keep this show alive.

"Thank you to all the producers and the wonderful cast and crew that I managed to work intimately with over the last 37-odd years. Without you, Neighbours just would not be, so thank you guys."

Stefan went on to acknowledge the passionate fan campaign to save Neighbours, which began when Channel 5 announced its decision to pull funding for the show in February.

Although the petition didn't lead to a rethink, cast and crew were touched to see how much the show meant to fans.

Stefan continued: "Most particularly, I want to thank all the very loyal fans out there. Not just the ones who voted for me for this, but all of those who have stuck by the show for the entire life of Neighbours ? and particularly in the last days when we did hear you very loud and clear on the other side of the world when you tried so desperately to keep the show alive. Thank you so much for that.

"And Jan Russ ? without you, I wouldn't be standing here getting this award today. Thank you for casting me in the show."

Neighbours aired its historic final episode at the end of July, featuring the much-hyped returns of Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue as iconic supercouple Scott and Charlene Robinson.

The finale topped 4 million viewers in consolidated ratings for Channel 5, while 1.38 million fans saw the Australian airing on Channel 10.

The Inside Soap Awards will take place in London on Monday (October 17), when the rest of the winners will be announced at a star-studded ceremony.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Former Neighbours star has undergone a major transformation since their 2022 finale
He looks amazing!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ormation-76029

In the short amount of time since Neighbours departed our screens in 2022, one iconic character has undergone a complete transformation and fans are loving it.

Stefan Dennis, who played Paul Robinson in the Australia soap from 1985 to 1993 and returned to his role in 2004, was the pinnacle of cleanly shaved face and well-maintained hair. But he has swapped it for shaggy hair and stubble!

Stefan posed alongside his former co-star Alan Fletcher, who played Karl Kennedy, as they drove from Sydney to Melbourne.

"Had a wonderful few days in Sydney playing music with @lachlanbryan and @jenahansen," Alan wrote.

"Big kudos to @stefandennis7 for driving back to #melbourne with me. #longdrive #bestcompany #gundagai #dogonthetuckerbox #roadtrip."

Former co-star Ryan Thomas commented: "That's some hairdo."

Meanwhile, numerous fans flooded to the comments with praise for Stefan's new look. Even writing it should be Paul's new look when he returns in the Neighbours reboot.

"Loving Stefan's new look," one wrote.

"I'd proper love it if Paul came back to Neighbours all chilled out with floppy hair and a beard," another fan commented.

"Stefan's got to keep the new look for his Neighbours return."

"Paul are you in there."

"That definitely does not look like Paul Robinson!!!"

In November, Network 10 announced the drama series return in early 2023. Stefan will be joined by some original cast members including Alan Fletcher, Ryan Molony and Jackie Woodburne.

However, it is yet to be confirmed as to which other characters will be returning to our screen as many of the former actors revealed they were unaware the show was being revived.

Once the news spread, April Rose Pengilly who played Chloe Brennan posted that most of the cast members were "finding out at the same time" as fans.

"Neighbours has captivated its audience for nearly 40 years, building a dedicated and loyal following for the lives and stories of the characters on Ramsay Street," Amazon's Lauren Anderson said.

"We look forward to immersing the audience in new Ramsay Street experiences when we relaunch the show next year for Amazon Freevee and Prime Video customers."


Also:

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/tv/neigh...sable-28719762

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-anymore.html

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-12-2022)

----------

